# Pokémon Center Theme - Piano/guitar/bass cover



## oriolmusic (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello everyone! Today I bring you a small cover of the Pokemon Center of the blue/red edition of the game for gameboy. One is feeling old hahahaha


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

I like your cover, but I think is low volume

Thansk !


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow man. That brought back a lot of memories. Thanks for the wave of nostalgia!


----------



## oriolmusic (Sep 6, 2017)

thaaanks at all!!


----------

